
Public Access Multics - mpweiher
https://ban.ai/multics/
======
sevensor
Like the front page says,

> "This is not a UNIX System! I don't know this!"

I ssh'd in out of curiosity. It's like visiting another planet.

For example:

    
    
        help
        >doc>info>help_system.gi.info   (9 lines follow;  47 in info)
        12/27/84  Multics help system
        
        Multics provides online help through information segments (info segs)
        such as this one.  Type the command "help" with the name of a topic
        and the system will print the information contained in the info seg
        that describes that topic.  A topic can be an individual command or
        some other feature of the system.  For example, to get information
        about the print command, type
           help print
        
        16 more lines.  More help?   
    

Yes. I need more help.

~~~
kazinator
Totally alien, using "help" for assistance instead of the obvious "man".

If there is going to be a "help" at all, it should be severely restricted to
explaining only the commands which are built into the command interpreter,
damn it!

And look at all the weird language used in the descriptions; it's like plain
English or something.

> >doc>info>help_system.gi.info

What, document hierarchy? How are we going to talk about malloc(3) without
chapter numbers.

~~~
sevensor
I try to imagine the help coming out of a printer ten lines at a time. In my
imagination, it's a daisy-wheel printer and makes a heck of a racket.

